# سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*الشباب والجسد

نيافة الأنبا موسى
يئن الشباب كثيراً من سطوة الجسد!! 

لماذا سمح الله بهذه الحرب المستعرة بالداخل؟! ولماذا هذه الغريزة المتعبة؟ 

ألم يكن فى استطاعة الرب أن يخلقنا بدونها؟ أو على الأقل لا تتحرك فينا إلا فى إطار معين إرادى؟ 

ألم يقل الكتاب: "إن الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح، والروح ضد الجسد، وهذان يقاوم أحدهما الآخر" (غل 17:5). 

لكن القيامة حلت لنا المشكلة، فالرب يسوع نفسه، أخذ جسداً، وحل بيننا!!، ولما فدانا على الصليب، ومات عوضاً عنا، قام بنفس الجسد، ولكن بشكل نورانى!!، دخل إلى العلية، والأبواب مغلقة!!، كان جسده منيراً وروحانياً!!، لم يتعرف عليه تلميذا عمواس، إلا بعد أن انفتحت أعينهما!!، ولم يتعرف عليه التلاميذ على بحيرة طبرية، إلا بعد أن اصطادوا - بإرشاده - السمك الكثير!!، وحينما صعد الرب إلى السماء، كان من الممكن أن ينفض عنه الجسد، ويصعد إلى السماء بلاهوته فقط، لكنه صعد إلى السماء "جسدياً"، لأن لاهوته لم ينفصل قط عن ناسوته، لا على الصليب، ولا فى القبر، ولا بعد القيامة، ولا فى أورشليم السمائية!!

أتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت، بطريقة نهائية وابدية!! وصار لطبيعتنا الإنسانية سفير فى مقادس السماء!! ووقف الرب، وما يزال، شفيعاً كفارياً عن جنسنا أمام العدالة الإلهية.. 

"أكتب إليكم - يا أولادى - هذا لكى لا تخطئوا، وإن أخطأ أحد فلنا شفيع عند الآب، يسوع المسيح البار، وهو كفارة لخطايانا، ليس لخطايانا فقط، بل لخطايا كل العالم أيضاً" (1يو 1:2،2).
ما هو الجسد؟ 
يرى البعض فى الجسم الإنسانى عدواً لدوداً للروح، وسجناً خطيراً لها!! 
هذا الفكر ليس مسيحياً.. فالرب هو الذى خلق لنا هذا الجسد، وكل خليقة الرب مقدسة وحسنة جداً، كل الأعضاء مقدسة، وكل خلاياها مقدسة، وكل وظائفها مقدسة، بل الأعضاء التى نتصورها قبيحة، لها جمال أفضل، ففيها يكمن سر الحياة، وسر استمرار النوع البشرى، وسر الاتحاد بالله، وشركة الخلق مع الله!!
نظرتنا إذن هى المحتاجة إلى تعديل!! فلقد تدنت وتدنست، فلم تعد ترى فيما خلقه الله من أعضاء وغرائز إلا السلبية والانحراف، وتنسى ما فى ذلك كله من إيجابية وحب وقداسة!!

"ليكن الزواج مكرماً عند كل واحد، والمضجع غير نجس" (عب 4:13). 
"لم يبغض أحد جسده قط، بل يقوته ويربيه" (أف 29:5). 
"الرجل هو رأس المرأة، كما أن المسيح أيضاً رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلص الجسد" (اف 23:5). 
"هذا السر عظيم (أن يكون الاثنان جسداً واحداً)، ولكنى أنا أقول من نحو المسيح والكنيسة" (أف 32:5). 
"الجسد ليس للزنا بل للرب، والرب للجسد" (1كو 13:6). 
"الجسد للمسيح" (كو 17:2). 

المشكلة إذن ليس فى "الجسم"، بل فى "تيار الإثم" العامل فى الجسم، ومن خلال أعضائه، فالعين ترى الجيد والردىء، وكذلك الأذن وبقية الأعضاء، المشكلة إذن هى إرادة الخطيئة، وتيار الإثم والفساد، الذى تسلل إلينا منذ سقوط آدم أبينا. 

أما حينما يدخل الرب إلى دائرة حياتنا، ويصير محور حبنا وانشغالنا، فحينئذ يتقدس الجسد بروح الله العامل فينا، من خلال ركائز محددة وهى: 1- المعمودية : 
وفيها لا نزيل "وسخ الجسد" بل يتطهر ضميرنا "من الأعمال الميتة" (1بط 21:4)، إذ فيها يتم تحديد الطبيعة الإنسانية بالروح القدس، ونولد ثانية من الماء والروح، وكما كان روح الله يرف على وجه المياه فى الخليقة الأولى العتيقة، كذلك يولد الإنسان من الماء والروح، ميلاداً جديداً، فيصير ابناً لله، بعد أن كان ابناً لآدم. 2- الميرون : 
وفيه يتم تثبيت الإنسان فى روح الله، ويتدشن هيكلاً مقدساً للرب، من خلاص 36 رشم صليب، تحمل معان روحية هامة، حيث تتم الرشومات هكذا: 

الرشم الأول على الرأس، لتقديس الفكر.
7 رشومات على الحواس، لتقديسها أيضاً. 
رشمان على القلب والبطن، لتقديس المشاعر والأحشاء.
رشمان على الظهر والصلب، لتقديس الإرادة.
12 رشماً على الذراعين، لتقديس الأعمال.
12 رشماً على الرجلين، لتقديس الخطوات. 

وهكذا يتدشن الجسد بالروح القدس، كما ندشن الأوانى المقدسة، والكنائس، والمذابح، وتتم فينا الكلمة: "أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله، وروح الله يسكن فيكم؟" (1كو 16:3).
3- التناول :
وفيه نثبت فى المسيح، ويثبت المسيح فينا، وذلك حينما يسرى دمه فى دمائنا، ويتحد جسده الطاهر بأجسادنا، فنأخذ من الرب قوة قيامته، وحياة أبدية: "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، يثبت فىّ وأنا فيه" (يو 56:6)، "من يأكلنى، يحيا بى" (يو 57:6)، "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى، فله حياة أبدية، وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" (يو 54:6).
4- الجهاد الروحى :
وما يشمله من جهاد ضد الخطية، وأمانة فى حفظ الوصية، وصلاة متواترة ومستمرة، ودراسة لكلمة الله الحية، وقراءات واجتماعات وخلوات روحية.. فهذه كلها تنير الذهن وتشبع الروح، وتضبط الجسد، وتقدس الكيان الإنسانى. 

إن الصوم ورفع الذراعين فى الصلاة، وقرع الصدر، والمطانيات، وسائل ناجحة فى ضبط الجسد واشعال نار الروح، وتطهير الكيان الإنسانى من أوجاع الخطية، مع التعبير المستمر عن الحب لله والأمانة فى الجهاد الروحى. 

وكما اشترك الجسد مع الروح فى صنع الخطية، هكذا يشتركان معاً فى الجهاد الروحى، ليشتركا معاً فى النهاية فى المجد الأبدى، فالإنسان كل متكامل، ليس فيه تجزئة أو تفتيت!!
الجسم ليس نجساً : 
مما يؤكد أن "الجسم" ليس نجساً، أن خطايا كثيرة نسبها الرسول بولس للجسد، ولكنها خطايا نفسية، ليس للأعضاء دخل فيها، إذ يقول: "... وأعمال الجسد ظاهرة التى هى: زنا، عهارة، نجاسة، دعارة، عبادة الأوثان، سحر، عداوة، خصام، غيرة، سخط، تحزب، شقاق، بدعة، حسد، قتل، سكر، بطر..." (غل 19:5-21). 

وهكذا أوضح لنا لخطايا جسدية عضوية: كالزنا والنجاسة والقتل والسكر، وأخرى نفسية: كالعداوة والخصام والغيرة والسخط والتحزب والحسد... ونسب الكل للجسد، أى "لتيار الإثم العامل فى الجسم" وليس للجسم التشريحى نفسه!! القيامة والجسد : 
شكراً للرب إذن، لأنه قدس أجسدانا حينما أتحد بطبيعتنا، وحينما رضى ان يتحد بنا ويسكن فينا، فالعذراء ندعوها "معمل اتحاد الطبائع"، وفى تجسد الرب من أحشائها قبول ضمنى أن يسكن فى كل منا "هأنذا واقف على الباب وأقرع، عن سمع أحد صوتى، وفتح الباب، أدخل إليه، وأتعشى معه، وهو معى" (رؤ 20:3)، "ليحل المسيح بالإيمان فى قلوبكم" (أف 17:3)، "أنا فيهم وأنت فىّ" (يو 23:17).

فلنتعامل مع أجسادنا من هذا المنطلق المقدس!!

ولنجاهد فى طريق الطهارة، معتبرين أننا نتعامل مع "هيكل الله" وأن "من يفسد هيكل الله، سيفسده الله، لن هيكل الله مقدس الذى أنتم هو" (1كو 17:3).​*


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

*الشباب والتدخين
نيافة الأنبا موسى
مع أن المسيحية لم تهتم كثيراً بوضع شرائع محددة فى أمور الحياة اليومية، إلا أنها حرصت على أمرين:

أولاً: أن تكشف مكامن الخطأ وجذوره، وتطالبنا برفضه والإقلاع عنه...
وثانياً: أن تدلنا على طريق النعمة الإلهية الغافرة الغامرة، التى تملأ جنبات قلب الإنسان بالإيجابيات المحببة، والفضائل البناءة.
ففى المجال الأول :
جاء السيد المسيح "لا لينقض بل ليكمل" (مت 17:5)، بمعنى أنه اعتبر وصايا اليهودية وصايا مبدأية وبدائية، تحتاج إلى استكمال وعمق... لهذا قال مثلاً:

"لا تظنوا أنى جئت لأنقض الناموس أو الأنبياء (أى شرائع التوراة وتعاليم رجال الله). ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل..." (مت 17:5).
"سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تقتل... أما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم..." (مت 21:5).
"سمعتم أنه قيل للقدماء: لا تزن. وأما أنا فأقول لكم إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها، فقد زنى بها فى قلبه..." (مت 27:5،28).
"سمعتم أنه قيل عين بعين وسن بسن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم لا تقاوموا الشر، بل من لطمك على خدك الأيمن فحوّل له الآخر أيضاً" (مت 38:5،39).

وهكذا لم يلغ السيد المسيح شريعة العهد القديم، بل أكملها، وغاص بنا إلى عمقها، وتسامى عليها... فبعد أن كان الإنسان يتحاشى أن يقتل، صار يجتنب الغضب. وبعد أن كان يهرب من الزنا الفعلى، صار يهرب من النظرة الشريرة. وبعد أن كان يضبط نفسه فى الإنتقام، صار يعاتب ويحب.

هذا تمهيد ضرورى لنعرف لماذا لم تقدم المسيحية شرائع محددة؟ السبب أنها فضلت أن تعطى الإنسان نوراً إلهياً، ومقاييس مقدسة، يتعرف بها على الرأى السديد، والموقف السليم، والتصرف الحسن.
مقاييس هامة :
قدمت المسيحية لنا ثلاثة مقاييس هامة، نتعرف بها على الأمور، ونميز بها الصواب من الخطأ...
1- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشياء توافق" (1كو 23:10).

2- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشياء تبنى" (1كو 23:10).

3- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن لا يتسلط علىّ شئ" (1كو 12:6).

ومن هذه المنطلقات الثلاثة ندرس التدخين، أو الخمر، أو المخدرات، أو أى شئ جديد يطرأ على ساحة الحياة... وذلك من خلال ثلاثة أسئلة:

1- هل هذا الأمر يوافق أولاد الله، أم لا يوافقهم؟

2- وهل هذا الأمر يبنى الإنسان، أم يهدمه؟

3- ثم هل هو يتسلط عليه أم لا؟!
فالتدخين مثلاً :
1- لا يوافق أولاد الله... إذ أنهم ينبغى أن يكونوا صورة حسنة، وقدوة طيبة للجميع... وعليهم أن يقدموا أفضل أنموذج للناس.

2- ولا يبنى الإنسان... (فالتدخين ضار جداً بالصحة) كحقيقة علمية ثابتة يكتبونها الآن مضطرين على كل علبة سجائر... فالتدخين لا يبنى صحة الإنسان بل يهدمها، كما أنه يهدم اقتصاديات الإنسان، ويدمر إرادته..

أ- التدخين يؤثر على القلب، إذ يقلل من الأكسجين ويكثر من أول أكسيد الكربون داخل الجسم... ولكى تأخذ الأنسجة كفايتها من الأكسجين، يضطر القلب لبذل جهد أكبر وضربات أكثر... مما يجهد عضلة القلب ويصيبها بالأمراض.

ب- ويصيب الرئتين بالسرطان، نتيجة الالتهاب الهادئ المزمن المستمر، وهذا ثابت طبياً.

ج- ويصيب العينين بالضعف، نتيجة الدخان المتصاعد عليهما بتأثير ضار.

د- والمعدة أيضاً، تصاب بالقرحة، إذ يهيج الدخان المبلوع الغشاء المخاطى للمعدة، فتفرز حامض الأيدروكلوريك استعداداً لطعام قادم، ولكن المعدة خالية، فيبدأ الحامض فى أكل الغشاء المخاطى، مما يحدث قرحة بجدار المعدة.

هـ- ذلك بالإضافة إلى النزلات الشعبية، والامفزيما...

و- ومتاعب الهضم وفقدان الشهية...

ز- بل حتى الجنين فى بطن أمه يتأثر بدخان أمه أو أبيه.

لهذا خصصت أماكن للمدخنين وأخرى لغير المدخنين، وصرنا نسمع عن (ثورة غير المدخنين) أو (التدخين السلبى أو الغير المباشر).

ومعروف علمياً أن عمر المدخن أقل 8 سنوات فى المتوسط من عمر غير المدخن.

3- والمؤشر الأخير هو (التسلط)... ومعروف أن التدخين يتسلط على الإنسان، ويصير الإنسان (عبداً للسيجارة)، ومع أن التدخين كان يعتبر قديماً (عادة) صار يعتبر الآن (إدماناً)... وللعادة سلطانها... وللإدمان أخطاره المدمرة... وكلمة "إدمان" (Addiction) من كلمة Add (أى يضيف ويزيد)... ذلك لأن مدمن السجائر يحتاج دائماً أن يزيد من الجرعة التى يأخذها من النيكوتين، ليصل إلى الاحساس المطلوب. والنيكوتين سم قاتل... وهذا معروف علمياً.

وهكذا تحسم المسيحية قضية التدخين كخطأ يقترب من الخطيئة... بمعنى أنه جريمة الإنسان فى حق نفسه وجسده وأسرته، ومن يعايشونه، بل حتى ربما للجنين فى بطن أمه... ولدينا فى الإنجيل آية هامة وخطيرة تقول :

"إن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله (الجسد)، فسيفسده الله، لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذى أنتم هو" (1كو 17:3).

إذن، فهناك (جزاء إلهى) خطير، لمن يهمل فى صحة جسده، ويفسد هذا الهيكل الإلهى الذى بناه إلهنا العظيم.

وما ينطبق على التدخين ينطبق على الخمر والمخدرات :

"الخمر مستهزئة، والمسكر عجاج، ومن يترنح بهما فليس بحكيم" (أم 1:20).

"لا تكن بين شريبى الخمر، بين المتلفين أجسادهم بالخمر" (أم 20:23).

"لمن الويل، لمن الشقاوة، لمن ازمهرار العينين، لمن الجروح بلا سبب ... للذين يدمنون الخمر" (أم 29:23،30).

"لا تسكروا بالخمر الذى فيه الخلاعة، بل امتلئوا بالروح" (أف 18:5).

"لا تنظر إلى الخمر إذا احمرت... فى الآخر تلسع كالحية وتلدغ كالأفعوان" (أم 31:23،32).
أما فى المجال الثانى :
وهو (العلاج)... فهو يعتمد على قوة إلهية قادرة ومغيرّة، مع إرادة بشرية مقتنعة بضرورة التخلص من الشر والخطأ، وأقتناء القوة الإلهية المقدسة، والنعمة السمائية المتسامية.

لهذا فنحن نؤمن بشركة العمل الإلهى مع العمل الإنسانى، النعمة الإلهية والجهد البشرى، لذلك فكل ما يلزم الإنسان المدخن أو المدمن عموماً هو: 

1- اقتناع صادق بالخطأ، وضرورة الإقلاع عن التدخين.

2- عزيمة صادقة وقوة إرادة لا تلين أمام موقف أو (عزومة) أو صداع...

3- شركة حية مع الله، طالبين معونته فى هذا الجهاد...

ولعل أكثر ما يؤلمنا هو : 

1- إن مبيعات السجائر قلت فى الدول الغنية المتقدمة، وازدادت فى العالم الثالث الفقير.

2- إن حوالى 40 مليون أمريكى أقلعوا عن التدخين، بينما يزداد عدد المدخنين لدينا.

3- أن الدولة تدعم السيجارة مضطرة أمام عوامل اقتصادية واجتماعية.

4- إن المرأة فى مصر بدأت تدخل فى حلبة التدخين المدمرة.

5- بدأ الشبان والشابات فى استعمال الشيشة، وهى تحمل كل مخاطر التدخين، بالإضافة إلى إمكانية الإصابة بالدرن (السل الرئوى).

لذلك فنحن نشتاق إلى حملة حادة ضد التدخين، من خلال الندوات خصوصاً للفتيان والشباب، ليشبوا أقوياء الشخصية لا يتأثرون بأصدقاء السوء، ولا بإغراء الشيطان... وكذلك من خلال الدراسات العلمية المقنعة لأبنائنا وبناتنا... من خلال القدوة وبالذات بين الآباء والأمهات، والأطباء، ورجال الدين. خصوصاً إذا لاحظنا أن نسبة كبيرة من الأطباء، مازالت تدخن (وكأن التدخين لا يضر الصحة)، وبعض الوالدين يدخنون (وكأن من الممكن أن يقنعوا أولادهم بعدم التدخين بينما هم يدخنون)... الرب يحفظ أجيالنا من كل الآفات المدمرة لحياتهم.*​


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

*التعامل مع الهدف
نيافة الأنبا موسى 
هناك - فى علم النفس - ثلاثة أساليب يستخدمها البشر للتحرك نحو الأهداف المرحلية، سعياً إلى الهدف النهائى، نود أن نطرحها، ثم نحدد الموقف المسيحى منها: 

أولاً: الأسلوب المباشر :

وهذه يلجأ إليها الإنسان حينما يجد العقبات أمامه، بعضها مقبول مسيحياً، وبعضها الآخر غير مقبول.. ويسمى علم النفس هذه المسالك "الحيل الدفاعية Defence Mechanisms" فيها يدافع الإنسان عن وجوده، وتحقيقه لذاته، ولكن المهم أن يتخذ المسلك السليم مسيحياً، لأن غالبية هذه الحيل غير مقبولة من وجهة النظر المسيحية.. وهذه بعضها: 

1- الكبت : 

حينما يدفن الإنسان الدوافع غير المقبولة اجتماعياً، والذكريات المؤلمة أو المخجلة، فى اللاشعور... ويظن أنها انتهت، ولكنها تظهر بالقطع فى أحلامه أو تخيلاته، وحينما يزداد الكبت، تأتى ربما لحظة انفجار وانفلات وضياع، والمنهج المسيحى هنا يعلمنا أن لا نكبت هذه الأمور السلبية فى اللاشعور، بل نخرجها إلى الشعور، ونصلى، ونفكر، ونعترف، وهكذا نحصل على غفران ومعونة وإرشاد لمواجهة هذه الدوافع غير المقبولة أو الذكريات المؤلمة، واثقين فى قدرة الرب أن ينصرنا، ويسند ضعفنا، ويقدس دوافعنا، ويستثمر ذكرياتنا المؤلمة والمخجلة، لبنيان حاضرنا ومستقبلنا. 


2- الإعلاء (Sublimation) : 

ومعناه التسامى بالطاقة الجنسية مثلاً، فى اتجاه بناء كالتدين، والقراءة، والرياضة، والهوايات، والخدمة... الخ. 

الإعلاء هو الارتقاء والسمو بالدوافع غير المقبولة، وتوجيهها إلى نشاط مقبول ومفيد... وهذا بالطبع مقبول وممكن مسيحياً. 


3- التعويض : 

بمعنى إذا فشل الإنسان فى مجال معين، يتحول إلى مجال آخر ينجح فيه، وهذا أمر مقبول طبعاً طالما أن هذه المجالات بناءة ومقدسة كالعمل والرياضة والفنون.. الخ. 



4- التبرير :

ومعناه أن يبرر الإنسان فشله، بأعذار واهية للهروب من المسئولية، فيشوه الهدف الجيد الذى فشل فى تحقيقه، أو يرفع من قيمة هدف سيئ اتجه إليه، أو يلتمس اعذاراً غير حقيقية لفشله، والصحيح 
هنا أن يعترف الإنسان بأنه فشل، فلا عيب فى ذلك، ويدرس السبب الحقيقى، ويتعامل معه سعياً إلى النجاح بنعمة الله. 



5- الإخلال أو الإزاحة : 

كأن يضغط رئيس العمل على موظف فيحول ضيقه إلى مشاجرة مع زوجته.. وهذا غير مقبول مسيحياً وإنسانياً.. والأصح أن يتعامل مع المشكلة بطريقة سليمة، مرضياً رئيسه ومصححاً أخطاءه، أو مطالباً بحقوقه بطريقة حكيمة إذا ما ظلم. 


6- الإسقاط : 

ومعناه أن يتحدث الإنسان عن أخطاء الآخرين، ليبعد الأنظار عن أخطائه هو.. وهذا ما نسميه مسيحياً الإدانة.. وكان الأفضل أن يفتش الإنسان عن أخطائه ليعالجها، وأن يبحث عن فضائل الآخرين ليتعلم منها. 


7- التقمص : 

إذ يتقمص الإنسان شخصية إنسان آخر يراه ناجحاً ومتميزاً، لكى ينال شيئاً من هذا النجاح، فيستعير من صفاته وسلوكياته وحركاته، وربما فى الشكل وليس فى الجوهر، وهذا غير سليم طبعاً، فلكل إنسان جوهره الخاص، ووزناته وملامحه، والأفضل أن يتعامل مع الله فى إيمان، ليحقق الرب قصده من خلقه، ويجعل منه أيقونة خاصة. 


8- التكوين الضدى : 

وفيه يبالغ الإنسان فى مظاهر المحبة مع شخص ما، لكى يخفى عدم محبته له.. وهذا غير مسيحى.. إذ يمكنه - بعمل الله فى حياته أن يحب محبة حقيقية حتى من يعارضونه أو يعادونه... ولا يكون هكذا مرائياً.. وممكن طبعاً أن يستخدم أسلوب العتاب والمصارحة للوصول إلى السلام والمصالحة. 


9- العناد : 

وهو حيلة الطرف الضعيف أمام الطرف المتسلط والمسيطر، إثباتاً لذاته، ويمكن أن ينبع العناد من كبرياء الإنسان واعتداده بنفسه وفكره.. وكلاهما موقف خاطئ، فالرب قادر أن يهب الطرف الضعيف قوة ومعونة من أجل العتاب والتفاهم.. وأن يكسر كبرياء العنيد إذا ما تصلف وملأه الغرور، لكى يدفعه إلى التوبة. 


10- أحلام اليقظة : 

وفيها يحاول أن يحقق الإنسان فى عالم الخيال، ما يفشل فى تحقيقه فى عالم الواقع.. وهى أما يتجه إلى تحقيق بطولات خيالية، أو عدوان وهمى على أعدائه، أو اجترار الإحساس بالاضطهاد... وكلها خطأ... فالحياة على أرض الواقع أفضل... والتعامل مع المشكلات بأسلوب مباشر ممكن وأنسب... ويصل بنا إلى الأهداف الواقعية المنشودة. 


11- الانسحاب : 

كأن يبتعد الإنسان عن المواقف التى تؤدى إلى نقده أو عقابه، فينعزل فى حجرته لساعات طويلة... والأفضل أن يهدئ نفسه قليلاً بالراحة والاعتزال والصلاة، ثم يخرج لمواجهة الموقف ودراسته. *​


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

*النضج (1كو 11:13)
نيافة الأنبا موسى 
لابد أن يكون فى حياتنا نضوج :

1- النضوج الروحى. 2 - النضوج الذهنى. 3- النضوج العاطفى. 4- النضوج الإرادى. 

كيف تنضج هذه الأربعة :

1- النضوج الروحى :

إنسان صلاته صوتية يصلى بلسان بحنجرته فقط وآخر صلاته انفعالية عاطفية وآخر عقلانية فكرية..

تبدأ الصلاة باللسان - بالحنجرة - بالصوت.. هذه أول سلمة ثم تدخل فى الانفعال ثم العقل ثم تفكير فى ربنا وعمله فى البشر وعمله فى حياتى الخاصة ثم صلاة التأمل العقلانى الهادئ.

الصلاة الروحية :

روح الإنسان يتصل بالله ويشتغل.. فيه إحساس بحضور ربنا.. رؤيا باطنية للمسيح هادئة.. سهولة الوصول لله عبر حجب الصورة والعاطفة والعقل.. وذلك يتمك بتدريب الصلاة الدائمة.. مثلما صلى نحميا بسرعة أمام الملك يقول عنه الكتاب "صليت فقلت.." لم يحتاج إلى وقت.. هذا دليل على الصلاة الدائمة.. هنا روح الله تسيطر على كيانه الإنسانى.

كل هذا مستويات بشرية على مستوى الإنسان إلى أن الروح يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها.. هنا إله يحركه الإنسان للصلاة.. بطلبات جديدة خاصة تختلف عن الطلبات الشخصية هنا الصلاة الصوتية تتوقف الحنجرة تجنب هنا الله بأن فينا لأجل النفوس البعيدة بأن من أجل الخدمة هل هى فعالة وتأتى بثمر فى النفوس صلاة تحمل الطلبات التى يحب إله سماعها منا. لأن الروح تتسامى نجد الحياة الروحية نفسها تتسامى كما يقول الكتاب: "الله العامل فيكم أن تريدوا وأن تعملوا".. فهى ليست صلاة عقلية أو عاطفية أو روحية بشرية.. إنما يقال عن حياة هؤلاء: "الذين ينقادون بروح الله هم أبناء الله".. وهذا هو النضوج الروحى المضبوط.

أقوى مؤشر لهذا النضج الروحى هو هل الصلاة نوعيتها صوتية أم انفعالية أم عاطفية أم عقلانية إلى أن تصير بالروح القدس..

التوجه صنع مشيئة ربنا أم مشيئتى الخاصة.. الله يكون هو الهدف والممجد والوسيلة.. لابد أن يكون هناك نمو بدون كبرياء.. النمو الذى عاشه شمشون وهو فى عهد النعمة لما كان روح الله يحركه.. وعاد يحيا به مرة أخرى بعد التوبة ينمو النمو الذى تكلم عنه حزقيال النبى فقال: "روح الله حملنى" فالنضج الروحى هو نمو من مستوى الحس إلى العاطفة إلى العقل إلى الروحانية الإنسانية.. إلى الروحانية الوجدانية.

2- النضج الذهنى :

تكلم عنه القديس بولس الرسول فقال: "لنا فكر المسيح" الفكر يكون فيه + استنارة + نقاوة + معرفة.

استنارة : ربنا ينير الفكر.. لا أعرف طريقى من عند أب الأنوار والاستنارة تأتى بقراءة الكتاب المقدس "سراج لرجلى كلامك..".

1- قراءة بفهم وليست قراءة الدراسة التى بهدف تحضير الدرس.
2- بالتراث اللاهوتى العقيدى الطقس. 
3- أقوال الآباء شخصيات الكنيسة (حياتهم - كتاباتهم).

3- النضوج العاطفى :

نحتاج دائماً أن نتسامى فى محبتنا من العاطفة إلى الروح المحبة العاطفة فيها غليان العاطفة.. محبة منقوصة ممكن أن تتدنى إلى الحسيات وإلى الجسديات بسبب الدالة الشديدة وعدم الفطام.. هذه يلزمها أن تتراوح.

العاطفة الساخنة تتحول بالروح القدس إلى حمية روحانية على مستوى الأغابى على مستوى الجماعة المكرسة والعلاقة مع المخدومين وعلاقة المخدومين ببعضهم البعض. ما نسميه بالنمو من الفيليا الإنسانية إلى الأغابى الروحانية.

4- نضوج الإرادة :

إنسان إرادته رافضة.. آخر مراوغة.. آخر ساخطة.. وآخر مستسلمة.. وآخر مسلمة.. وآخر متوافقة.. وآخر مبذولة.

1- إرادة رافضة : يصوغها الكتاب بقوله: "بمعرفة طريقك لا نسر" هذه إرادة رافضة لربنا "رفضوا مشورة الله من جهة أنفسهم"، جاء إلى خاصته وخاصته لم تقبله.. كم مرة أردت ولم تريدوا.. تركونى وحفروا لنفسهم اباراً أباراً مشققة لا تضبط ماء..

2- إرادة مراوغة : مثل فيلكس عندما قال: "أذهب الآن ومتى حصلت على وقت أستدعيك".

3- إرادة ساخطة : متذمرة وساخطة على ما يحدث.

4- إرادة مستسلمة : إنسان يقول قضاء وقدر.. هو هايز كده.. فهو يقول لشىء كن فيكون.. ولكن بداخل هذا الإنسان تذمر وسخط.

5- إرادة مسلمة : إنسان يقول ربنا بيحبنى.. ولابد هناك خير فى هذا.

6- إرادة متوافقة : إنسان يشعر أن هذا المر للخير فيما بعد بدون غضب أو سخط او الم إنما يقبله بفرح.. مؤمن بعمل ربنا كله للخير.

7- إرادة مبذولة أو مصلوبة : هنا الفرح كامل.. البذل كامل للإرادة قطع الهوى والمشيئة.. ترك ربنا بالكامل يتصرف.. وكل هذا يحتاج إلى موت للذات..

نطلب من ربنا أن يمنحنا هذا النضوج​*


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

*أهمية تهديف الحياة 

نيافة الأنبا موسى 

الحياة بدون هدف ضياع كامل.. هذه حقيقة يتفق عليها معظم البشر، وحين قال أصحاب مبدأ اللذة - فى القديم: "نأكل ونشرب لأننا غداً نموت" (1كو 32:15)، وجدوا معارضة شديدة عبر الأجيال، فالإنسان ليس جسداً وحساً فحسب، بل هو أيضاً روح تصلى، وذهن يفكر، وعلاقات اجتماعية تحمل فى طياتها سعادة الحب والعطاء والمسئولية. 

1- لماذا نهدف حياتنا ؟ 

لأن الهدف... 

أ- يعطى الحياة معنى: 

أى أن الإنسان الذى يضع أمامه هدفاً ما، يكون قد اختار الهدف من منطلق روحى أو فكرى معين، مما يؤكد أن الحياة لها معنى خاص، وليست كما قال بعض الوجوديين الملحدين: "وجود زائد عن الحاجة، ولا فائدة له".. 

إن الحياة فى عرف أصحاب الأهداف النبيلة، أياماً نقضيها فى إسعاد أنفسنا بالله، وإسعاد الآخرين به، وإلا فكيف سيحتمل الإنسان الألم والشرور والكوارث، ما لم يحيا الأبدية وهو بعد على هذه الأرض، ويترجى الحياة فيها بعد الموت، فى خلود سعيد مع الله.. بل إنه يجد فى آلام الزمان الحاضر "ثقل مجد أبدى" (2كو 17:4)، وفوائد كثيرة، إذ تدفعه الآلام للفطام عن هذه الحياة الدنيا، كما تدفعه إلى التوبة والنقاوة والتسليم، تماماً كالنار التى تصفى الذهب!! كما أن الآلام التى يسمح بها الله، تحفظ الإنسان من الكبرياء (مثل شوكة بولس)، وتزكى رجال الله الأتقياء (مثل تقدمة إبراهيم لإسحق). 

ب- يعطى الإنسان الطريق: 

فما دام الهدف واضحاً ومحدداً، فهناك طريق لابد أن نسير فيه للوصول إليه، وهكذا يعرف الإنسان أين يضع خطواته، وفى أى اتجاه يتحرك، حتى يصل إلى هدفه النبيل هذا. 

ج- يعطى النفس حماساً: 

فرؤية الهدف تدفعنا إلى بذل الجهد لكى نصل إليه، بحماس يساعدنا على تخطى العقبات، والتعامل معها، وبدون رؤية الهدف نفقد حماسنا، ونجلس فى حيرة وقلق، وربما فى خوف وضياع. 

2- أهمية وضوح الهدف : 

تنبع أهمية وضوح الهدف من النقاط التالية: 

أ- أقصر طريق: 

بمعنى أن الهدف الواضح يساعدنى فى رسم خط مستقيم بين نقطتى البداية والوصول، والخط المستقيم هو أقصر طريق بين نقطتين، لهذا فوضوح الهدف يساعدنى فى التحرك المباشر نحوه، بينما عدم وضوحه يجعلنى أسير فى تخبط يميناً ويساراً، وربما أنحرف عن الطريق السليم، وانتهى بعيداً عن الهدف نهائياً. 

ب- أقل طاقة: 

لأنه من الواضح أن أقصر الخطوط إلى الهدف معناه أننى سأبذل أقل طاقة مطلوبة، بينما التوهان عن الهدف سيجعل الإنسان يبذل طاقة أكبر، دون أن يصل إلى الهدف السليم. 

ج- أكبر عائد: 

فالمعروف أن يبذل طاقة بسيطة أو محدودة فى الوصول إلى الهدف، تعطى فائضاً من طاقة نبذلها فى ميادين أخرى، قد تنجح فيها أيضاً ما دامت أهدافنا واضحة وسليمة. 

لذلك فوضوح الهدف يجعلنى أسير فى أقصر طريق، وأبذل أقل طاقة، وأحصل على أكبر عائد... بنعمة الله. 

3- أنواع الأهداف : 

أ- الهدف الاستراتيجى: 

أى النهائى والجوهرى، وهو الوصول إلى ملكوت الله والحياة الأبدية... وهذا الهدف مطبوع فى الإنسان عموماً، ففيه الضمير "صوت الله فى الإنسان"، وفيه الجوع المطلق أو العطش إلى اللانهائى، وهذا مستحيل التحقيق بدون الله، هناك رقم اسمه اللانهاية، وهذا الرقم حقيقة واقعة، والإنسان - بتكوينه - مخلوق لا نهائى، بمعنى أنه دائماً يتجاوز ذاته، وواقعه، وحياته الأرضية، ويطمح نحو الخلود... المهم أن يعرف الطريق إلى الخلود، من خلال الخلاص، والمخلص!! ومن خلال المسيح اللانهائى، الخبز الحىّ، النازل من السماء، واهباً لنا حياة أبدية!! 
ب- الأهداف المرحلية: 

وهى أهداف روحية، أو ثقافية، أو مادية، أو اجتماعية.. كلها يجب أن تخدم الهدف الاستراتيجى والنهائى، ملكوت الله، بل أن المؤمن يحصل على ملكوت داخلى فى قلبه، يحفزه نحو الملكوت النهائى فى أورشليم السمائية. 

إنها أهداف الحياة اليومية، الدراسة، والعمل، والزواج، (أو البتولية)، والخدمة (أو التأمل)، والجهاد ضد الخطيئة، ونشر المحبة والخير، والشهادة اليومية لرب المجد، بأساليب متنوعة، حسب طاقة واستعداد ووزنات ومواهب وظروف كل إنسان. *​


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

*بين الطموح... واستثمار الوزنات 

نيافة الأنبا موسى 

أعتقد أن كلمة "طموح" (Ambition) تحمل شبهة "الذات"... بينما - وأفضل منها - عبارة "استثمار الوزنات"... فهى تحمل معى "أمانة الوكالة".. أى أن كلا منا عنده وزنات ومواهب وطاقات، يجب أن يستثمرها لمنفعته الخاصة، ومنفعة الجماعة، الكنسية، بل الإنسانية بأسرها. 

هذا الفرق غاية فى الأهمية والخطورة.. فالطموح الذاتى معناه أننى سأعمل بذراعى البشرية، مستثمراً 
ما أودعه الله فىّ من وزنات، وهدفى هو "المجد الشخصى".. 

أما "استثمار الوزنات".. فمعناه أننى سأعمل بقوة الله، الذى أعطانى هذه الوزنات، من أجل أن تنمو وتثمر، ولكن لمجد الله، صاحب الوزنات الأصلى، والذى "به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد". 
المشكلة - إذن - تكمن فى : 

1- الدافع... 2- الوسيلة... 3- الهدف... 

فالطموح الذاتى : 

1- دافعه... أن أتمجد وأمتدح...
2- ووسيلته... ذراعى البشرية: ذكائى، إرادتى، صلابتى، خبراتى...
3- هدفه... تمجيد الذات وليس المسيح. 

أما استثمار الوزنات، فبالعكس : 

1- دافعة... الأمانة لله فيما أعطانى من مواهب ومزايا ووزنات. 
2- ووسيلته... أن أعمل مع الله، بقوة الله، الذى بدونه لا أستطيع شيئاً، وبه "أستطيع كل شئ، فى المسيح يسوع الذى يقوينى" (فى 13:4).
3- وهدفه... أن يتمجد الله فى كل شئ.. 

الإنسان الطموح ذاتياً : 

إذا ما نجح فى دراسة فحصل على الدكتوراه مثلاً، أو فى مشروع اقتصادى فربح الكثير، أو فى نشاط رياضى فحصل على بطولة ما، أو فى عمل اجتماعى فأحسّ به الكل وامتدحوه، أو حتى فى خدمة كنسية فنالت اعجاب الكثيرين... هذا الإنسان الطموح ذاتياً سوف ينتفخ، ويشعر بالغرور، والتميز، وبأنه أفضل من كثيرين فاشلين أو أقل نجاحاً، وهو يقارن نفسه بمن هو أكثر نجاحاً فيحسده ويتمنى أن يتجاوزه، كما يقارن نفسه بمن هم أقل منه نجاحاً، فيزدرى بهم، ولو فى أعماقه، شاعراً بتميزه عنهم. 

أما الإنسان الروحى : 

الذى يجاهد فى استثمار وزناته المعطاة له من الله، إذا ما نجح ينسب النجاح لله، ليس فقط أمام الناس، ولكن فى أعماقه، فلولا الله الذى أعطاه الوزنة، وساعده فى استثمارها، لما نجح أو تفوق!! 

وإذا ما فشل هذا الإنسان الروحى فى عمل ما، لا يصاب بصغر نفس أو يأس، بل يقول فى أعماقه: أنا السبب، ضعفى وكسلى وعدم أمانتى.. سامحنى يارب وأعنى كن أكون أميناً فيما أعطيتنى، كى أجاهد حسناً، واثقاً أن النجاح سيكون منك، وسوف أعطى المجد - كل المجد - لك. 
الإنسان الطموح ذاتياً : 

معرض فى النجاح لضربة كبرياء، وفى الفشل لضربة يأس!! 

أما الإنسان الروحى : 

الذى يجاهد فى استثمار وزناتى.. فإذا ما نجح يشكر الله لعمله فى الضعف البشرى، وإذا ما فشل ينسحق أمام الله، واثقاً أن الله قادر أن يحوِّل الفشل إلى نجاح، بنعمته وعمل روحه القدوس. 

المسألة إذن هى فى: الدافع والوسيلة والهدف!! 

فليكن دافعنا هو الأمانة مع الله صاحب الوزنة.. 

ووسيلتنا هى قوة الله العالمة فى ضعفنا، وجهادنا المخلص فى استثمار الوزنة قدر الطاقة.. وهدفنا... هو مجد الله صاحب كل شئ... صاحب الوزنة، وصاحب القوة اللازمة لاستثمارها، وصاحب النفس الذى تتنفسه!! 

وهكذا يكون "طموحنا" روحياً وسليماً... ومرة أخرى ليتنا نستخدم تعبير "استثمار الوزنات" بدلاً من تعبير "الطموح" منعاً لأى شبهة ذاتية فى الموضوع. 
والرب يبارك حياة ووزنات الجميع،*​


----------



## crazy_girl (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

*الشباب والتوازن المطلوب


نيافة الأنبا موسى 
لعل أهم فضيلة يجدر بشباب هذا العصر أن يتحلوا بها هى فضيلة: "التوازن"... ذلك لأن عالم القرن الجديد، سوف يحفل بثنائيات كثيرة، تستدعى منا أن نتخذ موقفاً متوازناً وحكيماً. 


والتوازن طبعاً هو عكس التطرف، فالتطرف هو أن يركن الإنسان إلى أحد طرفى المعادلة أوالميزان، ويتجاهل وينفى الطرف الآخر، أو الكفة الأخرى من الميزان. 


كما أن التوازن هو من أهم مؤشرات الصحة النفسية، كما يقول علماء النفس...


من هنا يكون لزاماً علينا أن نتعرف على بعض ثنائيات القرن الجديد، لكى نتخذ الموقف المتوازن منها، فلا نتطرف يميناً أو يساراً.. وقديماً قالوا: "الطريق الوسطى خلصت كثيرين"... كما قال سليمان الحكيم: "لا تكن باراً كثيراً.. لماذا تخرب نفسك" (جا 16:7). 
والثنائيات التى تحتاج منا إلى توازن ما يلى: 


1- بين التراث والمعاصرة:


مع النبرة المتزايدة فى اتجاه المعاصرة، وعدم الانسحاب من تيار الحياة، والجديد التكنولوجى، وثورة الاتصال الحديثة، ورياح الحرية، ودواعى التجديد والتغيير، ودعاوى الليبرالية والتقدمية... وكلها أمور هامة ومفيدة، يحتاج شباب 2000 إلى التمسك بجذور التراث والأصالة، فبدون جذور لا ينمو الساق، ولا تظهر الأوراق، ولا تشرق الأزهار، ولا نجنى الثمار. 


التراث هو بمثابة الجذور، التى نستمد فيها عصارة الحياة، فالحياة لا تبدأ من فراغ، والحاضر كان جنيناً فى رحم الماضى، كما أن المستقبل هو جنين فى رحم الحاضر. 


نعم، ينبغى أن تكون لنا رؤية مستقبلية، حتى أن هناك الآن علم "المستقبل" (Futurology).. ولكن التطلع إلى المستقبل ينبغى أن يبنى على مراجعة الماضى واستيعاب دروس ومعطيات التراث، السخى والهام. ومن خلال استيعابنا للكتاب المقدس، وكتابات الآباء، وأعمال المجامع المحلية والمسكونية، ودراسة التاريخ المسيحى، الكنسى والعالمى، ومن خلال دراسة التاريخ العام، والتعرف على الجذور، والهوية القومية، والكفاح الإنسانى العام (ضد العبودية مثلاً)، والكفاح الوطنى الخاص (ضد الاستعمار مثلاً).. تراث ضخم: روحى وثقافى ونفسى واجتماعى ووطنى... يجب أن نستوعبه قبل أن نحدد لأنفسنا رؤى المستقبل ومعالم الطريق. 


من هنا كان لابد لنا من معهد الدراسات القبطية، والكلية الاكليريكية، والشهادات العلمية، والبحوث المتخصصة، لكى نستزيد من تراث الماضى، تحسباً لخطوات المستقبل. ولكن دون إغراق فى "السلفية"، أو تحجر عند عصر معين، أو الافتخار بتاريخ انتهى واقعياً.. وكذلك دون إلغاء لمفردات ومنجزات العصر الحديث، روحياً وفكرياً وتكنولوجيا ومعلوماتياً.. فمن خلال هذا المزيج، تتضح الرؤيا، ونضمن سلامة الخطوات. 


2- بين المادة والروح: 

فى العالم الآن ثقافتان، المادية والروحية، وهناك خطر التطرف فى الاتجاهين، فإذا ما سيطرت الثقافة المادية، تحول الإنسان إلى سلعة، والحياة إلى صفقات، وأنحبس البشر فى "حركة التاريخ الزمنى"، وصراعات اللقمة والبترول والموارد المادية، والأرض، ونسوا أن فى داخلنا عنصر "الروح" الذى يتطلع إلى الإلهيات، والأبديات، وما وراء المادة والطبيعة والزمن والموت!!


وبالعكس، إذا انحصر الإنسان فى الروحيات وأهمل المادة، تطرف فى اتجاه آخر مضاد، فأهمل جسده، مع أن الكتاب يقول "لم يبغض أحد جسده قط، بل يقوته ويربيه" (أف 29:5)، أو يمكن أن يهمل صرخات الفقراء والمساكين، مع أن الرب يقول على لسان يعقوب الرسول: "هوذا أجرة الفعلة الذين حصدوا حقولكم المبخوسة منكم تصرخ، وصياح الحصادين قد دخل إلى أذنى رب الجنود" 
(يع 4:5). 


وهكذا نحتاج إلى التوازن بين الثقافتين: المادية والروحية، فنهتم بإشباع الروح بكلمة الله، والصلاة، والأسرار المقدسة، والقراءات والاجتماعات الروحية والأصوام، والمناسبات والأعياد الكنسية، وخدمة الفقراء والمحتاجين والمظلومين والفئات الخاصة: كالمعوقين بديناً أو ذهينا، والمكفوفين، والصم والبكم.. الخ. وكذلك نهتم بإشباع الجسد: بالدراسة والعلم والعمل وإنماء الدخل وتكوين أسرة مقدسة مسيحى، وحياة معيشية معقولة... كذلك بالأهتمام والالتزام بالعمل المجتمعى الوطنى والعام، فنحيا جزء من هذا الوطن، وعلينا دور، وعندنا رسالة، وأمامنا جهد مطلوب من أجل بناء والإنسان المصرى، بل الإنسان عموماً فى كل بقاع الأرض.


هذا الاهتمام المتوازن مطلوب، بين المادة والروح، فالرب الذى مكث مع الشعب ثلاثة أيام يعلمهم بكلمة الله، حينما جاع الشعب، قال للتلاميذ: "أعطوهم أنتم ليأكلوا" (مت16:14)، وهكذا اهتم بالروح والجسد معاً.


ونحن نؤمن أنه كما شارك الجسد الروح فى الخطية وفى آلام هذا الزمان، سنقوم بجسد روحانى، حتى يشترك مع الروح فى أمجاد الملكوت العتيد.


3- بين الإنسان والآلة:


مع صيحة التحديث والميكنة، هناك خطر داهم على حياة الإنسان، فسوف تقوم الماكينة بعمل مجموعة ضخمة من العمال، مما يهدد بتزايد معدلات البطالة، حتى فى العالم المتقدم صناعياً وتكنولوجياً. وهذه ملاحظة ماثلة للعيان، فالدول الصناعية المتقدمة حّدثت، صناعاتها، وهكذا استغنت عن عدد كبير من العمال، كما أنها هاجرت بماكيناتها إلى دول العالم الثالث حيث العمالة الرخيصة، فازدادت مشكلة البطالة سوءاً. وأصبحنا نسمع عن "إعادة التدريب" حتى يتعلم من كان يعمل فى صناعة ما، وسائل جديدة لصناعات أخرى مطلوبة... وكذلك بدأنا نسمع عن "المشاريع ذات العمالة الكثيفة" وعن "البعد الإنسانى فى التصنيع"... وهى كلها محاولات جيدة، ولكنها لا تلغى وجود مشكلة خطيرة، أن الآلة حلت محل الإنسان، فى مواقع كثيرة، وبأعداد كبيرة.


توازن آخر مطلوب، كيف نستمر فى التقدم التكنولوجى، ونجد فرصاً جديدة لعمالة الأجيال الصاعدة؟! لعل هناك من يبحث الآن عن مخرج لهذه المشكلة، التى بدأت تنعكس خطورتها على الفرد والأسرة والمجتمع.


4- بين الزمن والأبدية:


من أخطر مشاكل العصر الانحباس والأنحصار فى الزمن، أى فى الحياة الأرضية، بعد أن تعقدت مشاكلها، وتشعبت مسالكها، وصارت عبئا ثقيلاً على الإنسان، أنساه البعد الأبدى والأخروى فى حياته. فإن كانت حياتنا الأرضية محدودة، فحياتنا الأبدية غير محدودة، وإن كانت حياتنا تشبه كتاباً فالزمن هو المقدمة، والأبدية هى المتن!!


وما أخطر أن يركز الإنسان فى حياته الأرضية فقط، ويتجاهل أبديته اللامتناهية!! "فماذا ينتفع الإنسان، لو ربح العالم كله، وخسر نفسه" (مت 26:16)، وما الفائدة من أن يكتنز الإنسان الكثير من مقتنيات هذا الزمان، وينس اللؤلؤة كثيرة الثمن؟!


توازن آخر مطلوب من شباب هذا العصر، أن يهتموا بتكوين أنفسهم زمنياً، لكن دون أن يهملوا فى تكوين أنفسهم أخروياً!! فقلب الإنسان المثلث، لو وضعنا فيه حتى الكرة الأرضية، فستبقى زوايا المثلث فارغة، ولن يشبع قلب الإنسان المثلث، إلا الله مثلث الأقانيم.


الإنسان بئر من الرغبات - كما يقول باسكال - وهذه الرغبات المستمرة، لا يشبعها إلا غير المحدود، الله اللامتناهى!! فالإنسان فيه "عطش مطلق"، "وجوع مطلق"، ولا يشبعه ولا يرويه إلا الله غير المحدود!! وتعالوا نتذكر السامرية، وبئر يعقوب، وماء الحياة، الذى من يشرب منه "لا يعطش إلى الأبد بل الماء الذى أعطيه، يصير فيه ينبوع ماء، ينبع إلى حياة أبدية" (يو 14:4).


5- بين القداسة والعدالة الاجتماعية:


يتحدث العالم الآن عن العدالة الاجتماعية، حتى قيل أن القرن الجديد سيكون "قرن حقوق الإنسان"، وهذا شئ طيب... ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان انتشرت فى كل مكان، تراقب وتحاسب وتطالب، وتكشف نواحى الظلم والقمع والتمييز، الدينى أو الثقافى أو العرقى... وترفض أن يكون هناك سجناء رأى، وتفتش عن من يعيشون تحت خط الفقر، أو فى مجاعات أو أوبئة أو فى هجرة جماعية نتيجة الحروب أو المظالم... أو عن أطفال الشوارع، وعمالة الأطفال، أو العنف ضد المرأة، إلى غير ذلك من أمور هامة فعلاً.


لكن الخطر يكمن عند الاكتفاء بالعدالة الاجتماعية، وعدم الالتفات إلى أهمية القداسة، التى بدونها "لن ير أحد الرب" (عب 14:12). القداسة أصبحت عملة صعبة، والحديث عنها أصبح حديث الأمانى والأساطير، بينما الحقيقة أن القداسة هى الضمان الحقيقى لسعادة الإنسان: زمنياً وأبدياً، بدنياً وروحياً، شخصياً وأسرياً واجتماعياً!!


خطر كبير هذا الانحلال الخلقى، والفساد الوظيفى، وقبول الرشاوى، والانفلات الجنسى، والبلطجة، والتحايل على القانون... هذا كله خطر على الفرد، والأسرة، والمجتمع... بينما تربية ضمير حى يقظ، وإنسان روحانى مقدس، يراعى الله فى كل تصرفاته وعلاقاته وطموحاته، ويهتم بخلاص نفسه، أمر هام للغاية، سواء فى المصير الزمنى أو الأبدى.


القداسة


1- مكسب للروح... حين تشبع بالله.
2- ومكسب للذهن... حين تستنير بنوره.
3- ومكسب للنفس... حينما تنضبط غرائزها بالجهاد والنعمة.
4- ومكسب للبدن... حينما يبتعد عن التدخين والخمور والمخدرات والنجاسة بأمراضها الخطيرة...
5- ومكسب للعلاقات... حينما تنجح بالمحبة!! 
بينما النجاسة تدمير شامل للإنسان، بكل مكوناته!! لذلك فهناك توازن مطلوب، بين خدمة الجسد والزمن والمادة، من خلال حقوق الإنسان والعدالة الإجتماعية، وبين خدمة الروح والخلود والأبدية، من خلال التدين السليم!!


6- بين التفرد والمرجعية:


معروف أن هناك حاجات نفسية داخل الطبيعة البشرية، لابد من إشباعها، كالحاجة إلى الحب، والأمن، والإنتماء، والتقدير، والنجاح، تحقيق الذات... ومن بين هذه الحاجات: الحاجة إلى التفرد، والحاجة إلى المرجعية. وهاتان الحاجتان تتكاملان، ومن الخطر الركون عند إحداهما وإهمال الأخرى. فالحاجة إلى التفرد تعنى حاجة كل إنسان إلى أن تكون له خصوصية إسهاماته ودوره المتميز فى الجماعة التى ينتمى إليها، فهو يرفض بطبيعته أن يكون مجرد ترس فى آلة، أو قطعة غيار فى ماكينة!! الإنسان كائن حىّ، مريد، عاقل، له مواهبه وتفرده وجوهره الخاص، وينبغى أن يعطيه المجتمع: الأسرى أو الكنسى أو العام، فرصة إظهار مواهبه وطاقاته الكامنة وخصوصيته المتميزة. ولعل هذا هو الفرق الجوهرى بين الشيوعية والاشتراكية من جهة، والرأسمالية من جهة أخرى، فبينما النظام الشمولى يقمع الإنسان لصالح الجماعة، فيصير مجرد ترس فى آلة الإنتاج الضخمة، كانت الرأسمالية تنمى. الحافز الفردى الأدبى والفكرى والدينى والاقتصادى والإبداعى والإنتاجى، مما أبرز الكثير من المواهب، وفجرَّ العديد من الطاقات. 


غير أن التوازن المطلوب الآن هو بين أن نعطى الفرد فرصة الإبداع، ولكن لابد من مرجعية له، حتى لا يحدث شطط... فالفرد جزء من مجموع، وفى المسيحية الإنسان المؤمن عضو فى جسد، ولا يستطيع أن يكون فرداً مستقلاً بذاته، بل هو عضو يتكامل من خلاله الجسد، ولا حياة له خارج الجسد. وهذا ما نسميه "المرجعية"، بمعنى أنه يدرس الكتاب المقدس ويتأمل فيه، ولكن لا يصح أن يفسره من عندياته وحده، دون الرجوع إلى مراجع لا حصر لها، حتى لا يبدأ من فراغ أو يسقط فى هرطقة أو بدعة. 


حتى فى الخدمة أو أى عمل دينى، لابد من أب الاعتراف، وأمين الخدمة، ورأى الجماعة التى ينتمى إليه، ومباركة القيادة الكنسية، حتى لا يكتفى بفكره الشخصى، فالمسيحية لم تبدأ به، أو تنتهى إليه، وعليه أن يراجع نفسه من خلال الجماعة. 


هكذا أوصى الله بولس عملاق الكرازة بأن يعرض عمله وكرازته على بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا، ونال منهم يمين الشركة (غل 1:2-10). 


توازن مطلوب، لا يصح أن يختل، بين الفرد والجماعة، العضو والجسد، التفرد والمرجعية!!


7- بين الحرية والالتزام: 


الحرية هى سمة هذه الأيام، ورياح التحرير تهب على كل مكان. والله يحب أن نكون أحراراً، وقد خلقنا كذلك، ولكنه يحب أن نحيا الحرية الحقيقية، وليس الحرية الوهمية، التى هى فى حقيقتها حضيض العبودية، لأن "كل من يعمل الخطية، هو عبد للخطية" (يو 34:8). 


خلق الله الإنسان حراً، وترك له فرصة الاختيار بين أن يتبع الله أو يتبع الشيطان واختار الإنسان الخطية والعصيان، فحلت عليه عقوبة "موتاً تموت" (تك 17:2)، "لأن أجرة الخطية هى موت" (رو 23:6)، لكن الرب هو الذى احتمل العقوبة، ودفع الدين عنا، ومات فداءً لنا. إن حرية الإنسان كلفت الله الكثير، والكثير جداً، فقد تجسد، ورفض من شعبه، وتألم كثيراً، ثم صلب عنا، وقام لتبريرنا، وصعد كباكورة لنا، لنصعد معه وإليه فى النهاية، ونقضى - بمحض اختيارنا - الأبدية السعيدة معه. 


غير أنه لا توجد حرية مطلقة، فهذا وهم مدمر، وكما يقولون: "حريتك تنتهى عند طرف أنفك"، أى أنها تنتهى عندما تبدأ حرية غيرك، وعليك ن لا تتدخل فى حريته. أنت حرّ أن تقتنى سيارة، وأن تتحرك بها، لكن لابد أن تلتزم بقواعد وقوانين المرور، إلا تعرضت للخطر، وعرضت الآخرين معك. وأنت حرّ أن تزور صديقك، ولكنك لست حراً أن تتلصص على محتويات أدراج مكتبه، بدعوى أن هذه غريزة الاستطلاع. كذلك أنت حرّ أن تأكل، ولكن دون أن تؤذى نفسك بكمية أو أنواع الأطعمة التى تأكلها. 


لذلك يجب الموازنة بين الحرية والالتزام!! وها نحن نرى أمامنا نتيجة انفلات الحرية الجنسية فى الغرب، وكيف أدمنوا الخطيئة والدنس، فلم يستطيعوا أن يتحرروا من ذلك بعد الزواج، فكانت الزيجات المتعثرة، والأسر المفككة، والأولاد المشردين المتعبين نفسياً!! 


إن الحرية المنفلتة نحو الجنس، قادهم إلى الإدمان، ثم إلى المخدرات، ثم إلى الجريمة.. لكن "أن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً" (يو 36:8). 
لهذا لابد من حرية ملتزمة لها ضوابطها مثل: 


1- الله.. النور الأعظم والخير اللانهائى.


2- الإنجيل.. حيث الوصايا ودستور الحياة اليومية. 


3- الضمير.. صوت الله داخل الإنسان. 


4- أب الاعتراف.. حيث الحلّ من الخطايا والحلّ للمشاكل. 


5- قوانين الدولة.. حيث أوصانا الكتاب بطاعتها، مهما تغيَّرت من آن لآخر .


8- بين العلم والإيمان: 


لا تعارض بين العلم الكامل والإيمان الحقيقى.. وحينما سألوا اسحق نيوتن، بعد اكتشافاته المذهلة لقوانين الطبيعة، قال لهم: "كنت كطفل صغير، يلهو على شاطئ محيط ضخم".. أما اينشتاين، صاحب النظرية النسبية، فقال: "كلما ازددت علماً، ازددت إحساساً بالجهالة".. ذلك لأنه إن درس شيئاً وأدرك تفصيلاته، فوجئ بجديد يحتاج إلى بحث!! 


إن جسم الإنسان يحتوى على 60 مليار خلية، وكل خلية عليها الشفرة الوراثية الخاصة بالشخص، وتحتوى على 100.000 عنصر وراثى. 


وها نحن نتعرف على الفيمتو/ثانية وهو جزء من مليون بليون من الثانية، حسب تحديد واكتشاف د. أحمد زويل، فى بحثه حول أشعة الليزر.


وهناك كوكب جديد يتم اكتشافه حالياً ضمن المجموعة الشمسية، حجمه جبار، لم يصلنا ضوؤه سوى هذه الأيام. 


نعم.. العلم الحقيقى يمجد الله، سواء فى سماء الفلك، أو محيط الطيور والحيوانات والكائنات البحرية، أو عالم النبات.. فكم بالحرى عالم الإنسان، تاج الخليقة وكاهنها؟! 


لهذا فهناك توازن مطلوب بين العلم والإيمان، فالعلم يبحث فى دائرة الحسَّيات، والإيمان يبحث فى دائرة الماورائيات.. ماذا وراء المادة؟ والطبيعة؟ والحياة؟ والكون؟ والموت؟ 


ومشكلة بعض الباحثين سرعة القفز إلى نتائج غير سليمة، مثلما حدث فى نظرية دارون "النشوء والارتقاء.. والانتخاب الطبيعى"، وكيف وجد دارون نفسه أمام سؤالين غاية فى الصعوبة هما:


1- كيف جاءت الخلية الأولى الحية؟ 2- ماذا عن الفجوة الجبارة بين الغوريلا والإنسان؟


لم يستطع دارون الإجابة، ولكننا "بالإيمان نفهم أن العالمين أتقنت بكلمة الله، حتى لم يتكون ما يرى مما هو ظاهر" (عب 3:11). 
نعم بالإيمان نفهم: 


1- أن الله هو أصل الوجود وواهب الحياة للخلية الأولى ولكل الكائنات الحية. 


2- أن الله صنع الإنسان على صورته ومثاله، ونفخ فيه روحاً عاقلة، ليست موجودة فى الحيوانات. وإن تشابهت الأعضاء الجسمية بين الإنسان والحيوان فهذا دليل آخر على وحدة الصانع، الذى خلقهما معاً، وترك بصمة فى كل منهما. لماذا لا نتشابه فى بعض الأجهزة الدورية والعصبية والجنسية.. الخ، ما دامت الوظائف متشابهة، والخالق واحد؟! 


لكن هناك فرق شاسع بين الإنسان صاحب الروح العاقلة، والمتجاوز لذاته والمتطلع إلى المطلق واللانهائى، والذى سيخضع للثواب والعقاب بسبب صوت الله فى داخله، والروح العاقلة التى يتميز بها.. فرق شاسع بينه وبين الحيوان الذى نفسه فى دمه، يموت فينتهى كل شئ!! 


إن كانت العين المجردة ترى لمسافة محدودة، وتحتاج إلى التلسكوب لترى الأجسام البعيدة.. كذلك لعقل الإنسانى المحدود، يدرك المحدودات، ويحتاج إلى الإيمان، عطية الله، ليتعرف على غير المحدود. 


"الإنسان الطبيعى لا يقبل ما لروح الله، لأنه عنده جهالة.. أما الروحى فيحكم فى كل شئ" (1كو 14:2،15). 


9- بين الانتماء العولمة:


هناك توازن مطلوب فى هذا المجال، فالعولمة - رغم كل ما ستحمله لنا من سلبيات - فيها إيجابيات كثيرة وهامة. والإنسان المسيحى، شعاره المستمر هو "امتحنوا كل شئ، وتمسكوا بالحسن". 


العولمة معناها ببساطة أن العالم كله أصبح كتلة واحدة أو سبيكة واحدة، من حيث ثورة المعلومات والاتصال، فلم يعد ما يحدث فى قرية صغيرة فى أى دولة، خافياً عن الأعلام العالمى. لذلك أصبحنا نسمع الآن عن "القرية العالمية"، أو عن "الحجرة العالمية" بمعنى أن العالم أصبح مثل قرية صغيرة، أو حتى حجرة صغيرة، تستطيع أن تحّس بكل ما يجرى فيها، فى ثوان معدودات، ليس فقط بعد أن يقع الحدث، ولكن فى أثناء وقوعه فى كثير من الأحيان. 


العولمة (Globalisation) - إذن - هى التأثير والتأثر المتبادلان بين أصغر بقعة فى العالم، والعالم كله، سواء على المستوى السياسى أو الاقتصادى أو الثقافى. أى حادث إرهابى فى قرية، سيذاع فوراً على شبكات الاتصال التليفزيونى (CNN) أو شبكة الانترنيت، ويمكن أن تكون له ردود فعل على مسطح العالم كله. لذلك سوف يستحيل على أى دولة أو جزء من دولة أن تتخذ أى قرار سياسى بمعزل عن التأثيرات العالمية المصاحبة والتابعة لهذا القرار. ذلك ما شاهدناه فى كوسوفو وتيمور الشرقية. 


وعلى المستوى الاقتصادى هناك اتفاقية الجات، التى ستفتح الحدود بين الدول، وتلغى حواجز الجمارك، بحيث سنضطر أن نفتح الباب لسلع مستوردة، عندنا مثيل لها، لكن الشركات الدولية العملاقة، سوف تستطيع إغراق الأسواق المحلية، بمنتجاتها الأفضل والأرخص - ولو مؤقتاً - مما سيدمر الناتج المحلى.. وبعد ذلك ترتفع الأسعار فى احتكار خطير!! ماذا عن مصانعنا؟ وعمالنا؟ ومنتجاتنا؟ وتصديرنا؟... أمور ستصبح عسيرة، وفيها سوف نجد التحدى الواضح، الذى يجبرنا على تحسين منتجاتنا، وضبط أسعارها بحكمة، وإلا أكلها أخطبوط الجات.


وعلى المجال الثقافى، سوف تسود "ثقافة كوكبية"، من خلال شبكات البث والانترنيت، وتحمل إلينا ملامح أسلوب الحياة الأمريكية، الذى كثيراً ما يختلف عن أسلوب حياتنا، وتقاليدنا، ومبادئنا.. سواء من جهة الأخلاق أو حتى من جهة المأكولات والمشروبات والملابس... 


وحتى على المجال القومى والوطنى، هناك خطر ذوبان الهوية الوطنية،داخل فيضان الهويات الأخرى، أو الأسلوب الغربى.. فلا يعود شبابنا معتداً بمصريته، فخوراً بتاريخه وحضارته وجذوره، ويذوب فى أساليب وأنماط الحياة الغربية. 


نعم.. هناك مخاطر.. مما يستدعى تأصيل أجيالنا الشابة روحياً، ودينياً، وعقائدياً، وسلوكياً، ووطنياً، حتى نواجه هذا الوافد الطاغى. وبالطبع لا نقصد أن نصم آذاننا عما يحدث حولنا، أو نحاول فرض القيود على شبكات البث، فهذا ضرب من المستحيل، بل علينا أن نعود شبابنا بعد أن نؤصله روحياً وثقافياً - أن يختار الصالح من كل منجزات التكنولوجيا والاتصال، ويرفض الردئ فيها. 


وما أكثر الصالح فى التكنولوجيا، وها نحن نرى الكومبيوتر يدخل إلى مدارسنا وكنائسنا وبيوتنا، ويستحيل أن نتخلف عن هذه الثورة، لنحيا فى عزلة عن العالم، بل المطلوب هو التوازن والتفاعل مع الثورة الجديدة، وتربية ضمائر شبابنا ليختار الصالح، ويرفض الشرير. 


10- بين الأنا والآخر: 


توازن آخر نختتم به هذه السلسلة، بين الأنا والآخر. فما دام العالم قد صار قرية صغيرة، والتداخل والتواصل والتفاعل والتكامل، أموراً لابد من معايشتها، إذن، فهناك ضرورة للتعامل مع الآخر بروح طيبة.. ونقصد بالآخر المختلف عنا دينياً أو ثقافياً أو اجتماعياً.. ليس فقط بسبب التداخل العالمى، ولكن بسبب الفهم السليم للدين والحياة. 


والآخر ليس عدواً، بل هو أخى فى الإنسانية.. فنحن جميعاً أسرة إنسانية واحدة، جاءت من أب واحد هو آدم، وأم واحدة هى حواء. وجميع البشر خلقوا على صورة الله ومثاله، وفيهم بصمة القدير، وصوت الضمير، وأشواق الخير. 
المسيحى يرى فى نفسه: 


نوراً.. يجب أن ينتشر فى العالم، 
وملحاً.. يجب أن يملح الأرض بالطهارة، 
وسفيراً.. ينقل صورة المسيح للكل، 
ورسالة.. يقرأها جميع الناس، 
ورائحة ذكية.. يسعد بها الآخرون، 
وخميرة صغيرة.. تخمر العجين كله. 


والمسيحى يرى فى الآخر: 


أنه أخ فى الإنسانية، 
أو أخ فى الوطن، 
أو أخ فى الحياة اليومية، 
أو مسيح صغير.. فالكل خلقوا على صورة الله... 
والكل مدعون إلى العودة إلى الصورة الإلهية التى خلقوا عليها، وذلك من خلال عمل الفداء والروح القدس.
ففى أعماق كل إنسان، هناك نور داخلى، أو قبس إلهى، يحتاج أن نزيح عنه السواد، ليشرق من جديد. 


والصحة النفسية، لها مؤشرات كثيرة، من ضمنها: قبول الذات، وقبول الآخر.. بمعنى أن يقنع الإنسان بعطايا الله له، ويطلب المزيد.. وأن يحب الآخر مهما كانت ضعفاته، لأنه هو أيضاً غير خالٍ من الضعفات. 


المسيحية تعلمنا تفاعل الحب، ونشر الخير، وتقديم الخدمة، وتوصينا: "ليكون تقدمك ظاهراً فى كل شئ" (1تى 15:4)، "ليروا (الناس) أعمالكم الحسنة، ويمجدوا أباكم الذى فى السموات" (مت 16:5). 


فليعطنا الرب نعمة ومعونة لنحيا هذه التوازنات المطلوبة فى القرن الجديد، شهادة لمسيحنا، واهتماماً بخلاصنا، وصولاً إلى أبديتنا السعيدة المرتجاه*​


----------



## meraaa (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

_ ربنا يعوض تعبك ياكريزى 
ربنا يباركك ياااااااارب_​


----------



## الجوكر (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

بصراحه موضوع جميل جدا انا مش عارف اقولك ايه برافو


----------



## crazy_girl (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

ميرسي لمروركم ومشاركتكم وتشجيعك الحلو ده بجد


----------



## *malk (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا كريزى*
*شكرااااااااااا*


----------



## crazy_girl (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: سلسلة الشباب نيافة الانبا موسي*

ميرسي ياكيكي لمرورك ومشاركتك ياسكر


----------

